# Tv Tuner Over Lan?



## Motoxrdude (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey, I have two computers connected over a lan. They are both using xp. One computer has a tv tuner card while the other one doesnt. My question:
Is it possible to whatch tv from the other computer with the tv tuner card on my computer without the tv tuner card via network? Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 2, 2006)

answered question here


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 2, 2006)

I tried that already, that is why I am asking.


----------



## The_Other_One (Dec 2, 2006)

g4m3rof1337 - If you're going to post a link to google, at least post on _directing _to the solution.

I can't think of anything that'd actually let you control the tuner, but you should be able to find something that'd make it basically work like a webcam and stream that way...


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 6, 2006)

well if they are properly networked, you can try an app called VLC.  I have used to to stream video over my LAN at home, and my neighbor who leeches off my wireless can stream dvd movies over the wireless and he says it works fine.  The other night he watched the full dvd rip of Commando off my computer.

more info can be found here

www.videolan.org


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 6, 2006)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> answered question here



Thats the stupidest post ive seen for a while. He is on a forum that deals with computer related questions, so he asked one. You've asked MUCH simpler questions, yet no one posts a link to google for you.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 6, 2006)

if you are running XP pro, you could use remote desktop, but the performance would be really crappy.  I tried to watch a youtube video once over remote desktop, and it didn't work.


----------



## cdanik (Dec 6, 2006)

elmarcorulz said:


> Thats the stupidest post ive seen for a while. He is on a forum that deals with computer related questions, so he asked one. You've asked MUCH simpler questions, yet no one posts a link to google for you.



Yea, what good does it do to post a link to google??


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 6, 2006)

tlarkin said:


> if you are running XP pro, you could use remote desktop, but the performance would be really crappy.  I tried to watch a youtube video once over remote desktop, and it didn't work.


O yea, i totaly forgot about that. I have them hooked up through a 1000MB/s connection, so ill give it a try.


cdanik said:


> Yea, what good does it do to post a link to google??



Absolutly nothing. He is just mad because i always find answers to his problem with 3 seconds of googling


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey, i figured it out, its awesome. All you need to do it is windows media encoder 9 and that's it! The video is about 10 seconds behind live tv, but those 10 seconds are used for buffering.


----------

